# Static hair



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

With winter comes low humidity levels and heating, and the dreaded static hair. I didn't know dogs could have it too, but they sure do... What do you do to get rid of that on your poodle?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I had the same problem and I run a humidifier in the winter, recommended by my vet, as Cayenne had a cough from dry throat


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When I was in Tennessee that one cold winter, the humidity was low and Sailor suffered many a static shock... and I suffered many an evil Poodle Stink Eye!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

But some hand lotion on your hands and lightly rub it over their coat.
Some say to rub them with a dryer sheet, but I never found that terribly effective.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> I had the same problem and I run a humidifier in the winter, recommended by my vet, as Cayenne had a cough from dry throat


It's a good solution but not something you want when you have asthma.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Humidity makes it hard for me to breathe too, so a humidifier won't work for me either.............I just keep a spray bottle of water handy when I have to brush hair.......mine or Molly's LOL! Lots of static here too, but so far none of those awful 'static shocks'!!! More hints:


P.S. Cotton Socks on a Poodle?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Humidity makes it hard for me to breathe too, so a humidifier won't work for me either.............I just keep a spray bottle of water handy when I have to brush hair.......mine or Molly's LOL! Lots of static here too, but so far none of those awful 'static shocks'!!! More hints:
> 
> 
> P.S. Cotton Socks on a Poodle?


Ha Ha Ha! That's it, he's wearing cotton socks for the rest of the Winter!


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 12, 2016)

I was gonna mention the dryer sheets, they don't work well? The Bounce ones work best for the laundry for us.

I used to have a dog that would steal the dryer sheet from a load of dried clothes and put it on the ground and roll on it. Can't complain though, she always smelled good


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> I was gonna mention the dryer sheets, they don't work well? The Bounce ones work best for the laundry for us.
> 
> I used to have a dog that would steal the dryer sheet from a load of dried clothes and put it on the ground and roll on it. Can't complain though, she always smelled good


I haven't tried yet. I only have the smelly ones, I wouldn't want to rub that on him.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Kaiser said:


> I was gonna mention the dryer sheets, they don't work well? The Bounce ones work best for the laundry for us.
> 
> I used to have a dog that would steal the dryer sheet from a load of dried clothes and put it on the ground and roll on it. Can't complain though, she always smelled good



It might depend upon the dogs coat and the amount of static? Another trick to try is to spray static guard on a brush and run the brush through their hair.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree Tiny, Ive been told to do the Static Guard on a brush and run it through them. Seemed to work ok. Never had luck with the dryer sheets. Also my Border Collie ate one once as a puppy! Did not know she had done it until she threw it up right in front of me, whole! It scared me to death! don't need a toxic foreign body to have to deal with in emergency! I still use them but take them out of the dryer right to the closed trash can before even taking the laundry out of the dryer.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've a spray bottle with a *very* dilute solution of Coat Handler conditioner and water. Shake well before each brushing or spritzing, and voila, no issues. I use it on my cat, too. Not to mention my own hair... . Love it because it's not highly scented and doesn't bother my asthma a whit.

But really I think you could do the same with any lightweight conditioner that doesn't irritate your breathing, including with a 'human" product.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Re clothes dryers, I started using low heat for everything (commercial but not best quality eqpt. in the apt. bldg. where we live), and have been able to forego dryer sheets, even non-toxic ones, for a while now. Just my experience in case it's of use....


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

Ugh static is the pits! It's so bad in a grooming salon at times that hair actually sticks to your scissors as you're grooming. I like the Stazko spray to help reduce static and it's a decent detangler.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

After one February grooming that would have been very funny, if I had been watching it online and not living it, I posted a similar question on another site. I currently use Bio-Groom Anti-Stat. I got it at Petco or one of the other chain stores. I spray it on the dog, the brush, or both. It seems to handle the job.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Come to think of it, it really does have something to do with the dog's coat - because Tangee had a huge problem with it, but Timi and Teaka in the exact same environment have none at all!


----------

